# intermittent muscle twitching,nausea,arm,leg and abdominal spasm



## ccisom (Oct 25, 2017)

hello guys I'm new to this forum and I really need help
I've had this inexplicable intermittent nausea and abd cramps that has made me go through several tests with all coming out negative so Doctor said it could be Ibs.what I do now is treat any symptoms that comes but lately just a few weeks ago I started getting all over body twiching that comes and goes,leg and arm cramps especially in my calf and thighs I seriously don't know what this is and I'm so scared,I complained to my doctor he said it could be my mindset but I know what I feel. Pls any body been through this before? I need help urgently! looking forward to your replys thanks.


----------



## tjb113 (Oct 20, 2017)

I have similar problems. I was diagnosed with IBS years ago and last year I started getting a lot of muscle twitching and arm and back pain. They've done a number of tests and feel it is BFS or a similar type of Peripheral Nerve Excitability. Generally the majority of people who deal with BFS or similar conditions also tend to have IBS. While the twitching and spams externally are more easily noticed, similar nerve issues also occur internally that you don't notice and feel directly and the digestive system is very sensitive to these.


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

Ccisom, could you have a bad magnesium deficiency ? 
I used to get cramps in calfs etc. My foot to, it use to be so bad. My toes would pull in different ways.
Eyelid twitch, twitches etc all over from stomach to back etc

Another thought do you drink any caffine ? Or take any stimulants ?

What ibs symptoms do you have ?


----------

